# Recording BBC iPlayer



## Harbo (30 Jan 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is it possible to record stuff from the BBc's iPlayer?

My wife is following the "Smiley" Sunday play and would like to store it and listen on an iPod say.
We are recording it on our Humax PVR but that is difficult to pass onto a laptop without additional software?

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Rod


----------



## Smudger (30 Jan 2010)

I don't know about recording, but you can download some? all? programmes to your computer for later viewing.
I would have thought that the BBC might have disabled recording, but I expect someone's found a way round that.


----------



## wizer (30 Jan 2010)

Yep as Dick says, you can download the files, but they have a time limit on them before they stop working. Without looking, I'm positive you'll find a way around this.


----------



## Harbo (30 Jan 2010)

I've done a Google search - it seems there are some sites that feed this stuff but they would not say who there were on the open web?

Rod


----------



## Walter Hall (30 Jan 2010)

If you download and install BBC iplayer desktop to the laptop you can use it to download the programmes to play offline. Don't know about transferring them to an ipod but they should work on anything that will run Adobe flash player

Hope this helps

Cheers

Walter


----------



## GrahamH (30 Jan 2010)

You could try 

http://po-ru.com/projects/iplayer-downloader/

I've used it a couple of times for the same reason. 

regards

Garham


----------



## RogerS (30 Jan 2010)

Brittleheart":2if17oly said:


> If you download and install BBC iplayer desktop to the laptop you can use it to download the programmes to play offline. Don't know about transferring them to an ipod but they should work on anything that will run Adobe flash player
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...



True but as above, these are DRM time-limited (usually) which means they will time-out and you'll not be able to listen to them any more.

For a Mac, iRecordMusic

You use the built-in browser, navigate to Listen Again and play. Click on the Record button and away you go.

I used to use Total Recorder on the PC and as far as I can recall this did a similar function.


----------



## Walter Hall (30 Jan 2010)

RogerS":2dtq6obd said:


> True but as above, these are DRM time-limited (usually) which means they will time-out and you'll not be able to listen to them any more.



Also true, but the OP did not specifically ask about removing DRM encoding, just whether it was possible to record.


----------



## RogerS (30 Jan 2010)

Brittleheart":77t8dv44 said:


> RogerS":77t8dv44 said:
> 
> 
> > True but as above, these are DRM time-limited (usually) which means they will time-out and you'll not be able to listen to them any more.
> ...



He might not have asked about it but he can't escape it. All i was doing was adding clarification to your post for the benefit of theOP.


----------



## Chris Knight (30 Jan 2010)

FWIW, a simple kludge to get over the time limit is to re-record it using a suitable screen capture program to record the video. Of course, this is something to set going at a time when you can't watch it, otherwise you might as well watch it there and then!


----------



## wizer (30 Jan 2010)

I googled this earlier and found an app that will remove the DRM. It's a paid piece of software. I tried it and it seems to work

http://www.daniusoft.com/tutorial/remov ... ogram.html


----------



## Harbo (30 Jan 2010)

Well it seems the Radio 4 plays are not "Downloadable" you can only listen to them "live"?

I downloaded iPlayer Desktop but there was no "Download" button to press only play. Tried it a number of times both on my PC and Mac.
Had a look at Silent Witness (BBC TV) and that had the Download feature!
Wish it told you when selecting the programmes?

Oh well I tried?

Rod


----------



## RogerS (31 Jan 2010)

Harbo":gcpzwqbs said:


> Well it seems the Radio 4 plays are not "Downloadable" you can only listen to them "live"?
> 
> I downloaded iPlayer Desktop but there was no "Download" button to press only play. Tried it a number of times both on my PC and Mac.
> Had a look at Silent Witness (BBC TV) and that had the Download feature!
> ...



So you'll need to use one of the programs I suggested.


----------



## superunknown (31 Jan 2010)

I have recently started using some software called Radio Downloader for recording radio from the bbc iplayer.

http://www.nerdoftheherd.com/tools/radiodld/

So far it seems great. And its free


----------



## misterfish (31 Jan 2010)

I use Radio DL http://radio-dl.co.uk/ which downloads the files in mp3 format along with all the tag information. Apparently the BBC make available these files in downloadable form for iPhone users. They have no restrictions or DRM but expect you to delete the files from your computer after 30 days.

Misterfish


----------



## llangatwgnedd (31 Jan 2010)

I use Freecorder for downloading radio programmes on iPlayer, and edit the recording (top and tail) with M3Knife.

Both very simple and free programmes, but I have not used the video side of freecorder, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Harbo (31 Jan 2010)

I tried Freecorder but that will not work, though I will try again.
M3Knife, and radio-dl do however.

4 episodes downloaded to computer so far - thanks everybody.

In the old days I would have just copied the broadcast on my cassette player then used my Walkman - it seemed simpler then?

Rod


----------



## RogerS (31 Jan 2010)

Harbo":1692xkp7 said:


> ....
> 
> In the old days I would have just copied the broadcast on my cassette player then used my Walkman - it seemed simpler then?
> 
> Rod



How many of you remember holding up the microphone in front of the TV loudspeaker so you could record Top Of The Pops on your 1/4" tape recorder? Telling everyone in the room to "Sssshhh!"?

And Samantha Juste .....sigh......


----------



## Harbo (1 Feb 2010)

I downloaded Freecorder again but when trying to use it, it links to the Applian site with a message that you need to use "A/V Replay" which turns out to cost £29 or £49.
So Freecorder is not free after all?

Radio-dl seems to work fine and is free so I will stick to that as I am only trying to download radio stuff.

Rod


----------

